# New toy



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sherwin and graco reps finally talked me into getting another ffp. I broke down and bought it, they broke down and lowered the price lol. 

FFP 595

And some finished work with it as well.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

That's an awesome rig. Why did you decide to go with the 595 vs 395, (just out of curiosity). Will you really be spraying products too thick for a 395?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Another one? I was stuck between the 395 and 595. 395 made more sense for us for now. Maybe next year we will grab anot her one.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice that 595 is a beast. Good luck with it


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> That's an awesome rig. Why did you decide to go with the 595 vs 395, (just out of curiosity). Will you really be spraying products too thick for a 395?


Thanks. Yeah so far its a pretty versatile rig. 

I have a 395 AA, but it's a Finish Pro version 1. 

One reason I went with a 595 is because I wanted more power. And this unit definitely has more guts to it, that's for sure. Not planning on spraying thick product with it. The 395 will spray basically the same stuff as the 595, but lacks the gusto to be able to (as an example) spray a whole house (interior walls, etc.). Yes, it can be done...but once you've used a bigger unit...you know the difference.


I wanted the new version and I figured since I already had a 395, why not go for the best they got. I know I won't look back and regret not having enough power or wondering if I should have upgraded.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Another one? I was stuck between the 395 and 595. 395 made more sense for us for now. Maybe next year we will grab anot her one.


Yeah I know, another one. :/ lol

That's what happens when both Sherwin and Graco put together a to-good-to-refuse deal. I guess they like me? 

Anyway, got a great buy on it with a bunch of freebies (free tips, contractor kit, etc.). Suffice it to say it's sub $2,800...so, I almost had no choice.  

Their good units, I'm glad I got the newer version. I plan on using it for waterbased stuff, but I probably won't be able to avoid the oil/lacquer stuff, even thought I don't like it. 

You said you might get another one? Curious to know if you have a turbine/hvlp setup? Those are worth their weight in gold, even more than this unit, in my opinion.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Nice that 595 is a beast. Good luck with it


Thanks Seth. 

Yeah it's definitely got more guts than the 395 or even the smaller unit. You can tell from the feel/sound when it primes and pumps. Rock solid. I like it a lot. 

This whole new rig buying got me wanting to trade my 795 for a 1095 and adding another hvlp unit (graco possibly). We'll see what the future holds.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Bravo


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Yeah I know, another one. :/ lol
> 
> That's what happens when both Sherwin and Graco put together a to-good-to-refuse deal. I guess they like me?
> 
> ...


For what you paid I think we would have bought it also. That's cheaper than our 395 is.

I have checked out some turbine set ups, Now you have me thinking I want both. lol


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Best time to buy rigs is pro show guys. I must save about 10k a year at least on products and material.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

woodcoyote said:


> Thanks Seth.
> 
> Yeah it's definitely got more guts than the 395 or even the smaller unit. You can tell from the feel/sound when it primes and pumps. Rock solid. I like it a lot.
> 
> This whole new rig buying got me wanting to trade my 795 for a 1095 and adding another hvlp unit (graco possibly). We'll see what the future holds.


Nice bro take care of that thing.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I have checked out some turbine set ups, Now you have me thinking I want both. lol


Yeah if you do let me know. I've dealt with a couple of them so I have some things to say lol.

But trust me if you get one, chances are you won't regret it. Especially if you do staining and clear coating.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Best time to buy rigs is pro show guys. I must save about 10k a year at least on products and material.


Agreed I'm surprised so many guys don't go to it. 

Sucked, this year they didn't have one here.

That and the occasional bucket sale, good times to buy.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Yeah if you do let me know. I've dealt with a couple of them so I have some things to say lol.
> 
> But trust me if you get one, chances are you won't regret it. Especially if you do staining and clear coating.



My memory might be a bit hazy, but I thought you said you thought your last hvlp was a complete waste of money. Wasn't it the 115? If so, were you more unhappy with the particular model than the idea of having the hvlp? I got the 5 stage which collects dust mostly, but does have it's uses. Think I remember you saying you were burning thru hoses like crazy.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> My memory might be a bit hazy, but I thought you said you thought your last hvlp was a complete waste of money. Wasn't it the 115? If so, were you more unhappy with the particular model than the idea of having the hvlp? I got the 5 stage which collects dust mostly, but does have it's uses. Think I remember you saying you were burning thru hoses like crazy.


Yes. Your memory serves you correct. I do have the titan 115 capspray and it does/did have issues.

One big one was the whip hose. Titan came out with a new version (black) and it's been good ever since, no cracking and seperating. Not sure what they did, but it works.

The turbine itself is pretty good. Just clean the filters and that's kinda all you need to do

The gun for the capspray 115 is horrible. The maxim elite gun sucks, period. The problem is mostly the check valves.

I ended up replacing it with the lower model gun, maximum 2, and it works 3x better. The check valve is much more robust and is similar to correctly built hvlp guns (other turbine units). 

At the end of the day I'd probably end up going with the graco with the modified air adjustment. It comes standard with a single dial control which is not good at all in my book (no control of air & material). It also has more attachments and capabilities. 

IMO


----------

